
Vitalik Buterin on Cryptoeconomics and Markets in Everything - block_chain_
https://blockchain.works-hub.com/learn/vitalik-buterin-on-cryptoeconomics-and-markets-in-everything-ep-45-ed5b2
======
hangohan52
Cryptoeconomics, speaking Cantonese...this guys an actual part of the
blockchain himself.

